# Nicotine Stomatitis



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Was at the Dentist yesterday and she said that I
have this .
Anyone else here get it .

Appears I am smoking to Fast and Hot !
and Probably To Often ! :tongue1:


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Stomatitis nicotina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

S l o w d o w n 

Savor life, savor your tobacco. Enjoy the time it takes to smoke a bowl. Enjoy life, it is a one-way trip!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

No Sir..

But based on the read, We are all at risk.. lol.

No worry, No increased risk of CA.. 

Vin


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not I, thank heavens!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

When I first started up with the pipe again, which admittedly was only a few months ago, I got a little patch of bumps on the inside of my cheek right where I was drawing in smoke from the bit. Since then I have worked on following the advice of many here to SLOW DOWN and sip the pipe. 

No more bumps and the tobac tastes better too!


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

From the article: "Nicotine stomatitis should not be confused with reverse smoker's palate, which is a severe form of palatal keratosis and *caused from smoking a cigarette with the lit end inside the mouth.*"

Huh? Pretty sure that's doing it wrong...


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

cubicdissection said:


> ...*caused from smoking a cigarette with the lit end inside the mouth.*"
> 
> Huh? Pretty sure that's doing it wrong...


:hmm: :hmm:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

That just made me think of Grease(?), when Travolta flips the lit cig back in his mouth while walking down the hall in high school.ound:


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

When I looked up the NS when I got Home read about the reverse smoking .
They just said reverse smoking on the first site so I had to look that up .
Couldn't believe that !
Why in the World do people do that ?


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

One time I smoked a bowl of something with cinnamon in it and the roof of my mouth turned white and felt really irritated and a little raised/inflamed. I had to watch it for a few days to draw toward my tonge or check - but I kept smoking and it went away in a few days. I guess certain casing can irritate it.


----------

